# Hi



## goldenboyroe

hey guys

Robbie here from Manchester

i dont have any mice at the moment but desperatly want some!!!

i used to breed them when i was younger and at one point had about 40 mice

a couple of weeks ago my cat brought a live baby mouse in through my bedroom window at 3am, across my bed, (knocking a shelf off the wall which was holding my TV in the process  ) and put the mouse down on the floor for my 2 dogs to play with - luckily they wern't interested and the little fella managed to get under my bed for shelter

although he was scratching and scrurrying around under my bed keeping me awake all night and it took me til noon the next day to catch him (and then i had to find a suitable place to release him) he reminded me how cute mice are and how much i missed them

so i am on a search to find a local breeder (Manchester) but am having no luck and as i dont drive i cant go any further 

if anyone breeds in Manchester or near by or if you know of anybody who does please please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Ruthy

Welcome to the forum! I've sent you a pm regarding your enquiry about my mice!

Ruth


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

Welcome to the forum.

Hope you find the mice you are looking for very soon


----------



## Cait

There's a mouse show in Manchester on 4th April, so some of the breeders on this forum, including myself, are likely to be there. It's on Northenden Road in Sale Moor...


----------



## Angelmouse

:welcome1


----------



## DomLangowski

Hi, Welcome to our forum. Try posting the the wanted / for sale section.


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Hey :welcome


----------



## goldenboyroe

Hi Guys thanks for the welcome

i've not been to a show before but am planning to go to the one in Sale, Manchester in April - will there be breeders selling stock there?? or is it usually a place to arrange to meet and pick up mice youve already reserved???

thanks


----------



## Cait

There won't be mice for sale, you will have to arrange beforehand and collect your stock from the show.


----------



## goldenboyroe

cool, thanks


----------



## XxFaexX

Welcome


----------



## MrnMrs mice Mousery

hiya robbie, welcome to the forum  wicked pic!! reminds me of my old buck


----------

